# Bolens Hydro 1700 Eliminator and Bolens Hydro 1800 Eliminator



## Bolens Eliminator (Jul 29, 2019)

Hello new here. I have a Bolens Hydro 1700 Eliminator and a Bolens Hydro 1800 Eliminator. Looking for operator's manuals and parts and service manuals for these two tractors. Also electrical diagrams for the Bolens 1800 Eliminator. Also what attachments were available for these two tractors? I know there's mower decks, plow blades, snow blowers... did they make a sickle attachment for these tractors? Or a rear rototiller?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum Bolens Eliminator. I think you are going to need model numbers and any other info that you can find on those units to be successful in your search. All I can find is 5017H and 5018H for your tractors, but that's what I found. Check out http://sonnybolenstractors.com/ for starters, then
http://www.tractordata.com/lawn-tractors/002/4/7/2477-bolens-1700h-engine.html
http://www.tractordata.com/lawn-tractors/002/4/7/2478-bolens-1800h.html
It will give you some better ideas for your search.


----------

